# Does 722 Phone Home via Ethernet?



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a ViP-722 connected to my home network using the Ethernet port but it doesn't seem to connect to Dish. When I go into Diagnostics and run Test Connection, I get Broadband Connection Ok and Phone Connection Failure No Dial Tone. That's understandable because I don't have a phone line connected. I also see the 722 connected to my router.

When I run Call Out, I see two messages. The first is Connecting Broadband, then Connected. A few seconds later I get the message Call Out Failure. Please Check Phone or Broadband Connection. System Info shows Unknown for Last Connect.

The 722 has the latest software version, L4.42. I also tried disabling the SPI Firewall on my router, but that didn't work either. So, is it me or is it Dish? Has anyone actually connected to Dish via Ethernet?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Check this document out. Look up the Broadband dialup support. This feature currently is not supported yet so my advice would be to keep the phone line connected. IF no phone line, well going to have to wait a bit more until it is officially supported.

http://www.dbstalk.com/622/dbstalk_l441_first_look.pdf


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Check this document out. Look up the Broadband dialup support. This feature currently is not supported yet so my advice would be to keep the phone line connected. IF no phone line, well going to have to wait a bit more until it is officially supported.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/622/dbstalk_l441_first_look.pdf


I am not sure the document is right on this. It is clear it does some talking to a Dish site. Anyone want to do a test?

For one test you will have to have had a phone and etherenet that is working. Your last connect (item 13 on diagnostics counters) will have to been just short of a month ago as it normally calls in once a month. Disconnect your phone line and see if it connects this month. If in a few days it does not connect reconnect the phone line and make sure you force a call out on the diagnostics screen.

For those of you who never had a phone line but now have an ethernet, do you now show a connect? If not try a call out and does it connect.

If you do one of these this test let us know your results.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The point I wanted to make is that Rob was told by Dish that this feature currently is not supported. Yes one might get lucky and it might work, but the safe thing to do at this point is have both phone and ethernet connected in my opinion.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> The point I wanted to make is that Rob was told by Dish that this feature currently is not supported. Yes one might get lucky and it might work, but the safe thing to do at this point is have both phone and ethernet connected in my opinion.


Rob was apparently told that on or before 8/10, the date of his document. The tech chat specifically said this feature was working, but might take awhile to trigger the removal of the charge from someone's bill.

They did say that some of the other uses of the phone line were not yet working via ethernet, but they don't seem to be working very well even with a phone line with the recent software (pay bill is missing, add programming not working).

Be nice to know from actual testing if its working. I have one phone wire I quickly strung to my second 622, and could just get rid of it rather than hide it.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> I am not sure the document is right on this. It is clear it does some talking to a Dish site. Anyone want to do a test?
> 
> For one test you will have to have had a phone and etherenet that is working. Your last connect (item 13 on diagnostics counters) will have to been just short of a month ago as it normally calls in once a month. Disconnect your phone line and see if it connects this month. If in a few days it does not connect reconnect the phone line and make sure you force a call out on the diagnostics screen.
> 
> ...


I'm willing to give it a try.

My ViP622 has been connected to a phone line since I got it. 
I just connected my ethernet connection yesterday. 
I checked the Diagnostics, and my last connect was 8/9/07.
I just unplugged the phone line.
I will let you know as soon as I see a connect date, or if I get the "Please connect a phone line or we'll charge you $5/month message."


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

sNEIRBO said:


> I'm willing to give it a try.
> 
> I just unplugged the phone line.
> I will let you know as soon as I see a connect date, or if I get the "Please connect a phone line or we'll charge you $5/month message."


Dish recommended keeping phone lines connected for a couple of months until ethernet is fully capable. 
Of course, they could just be hoping you will order more movies that way. Thanks for being a volunteer beta tester in any case.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

Yesterday I bit the bullet and bought a pair of Phonex PX 441/442 phone jacks (recommended by Dish) and installed a phone jack next to my receiver. I did a test with a phone to make sure I could dial out and receive calls. No problem. It works just fine. I went into Phone System Setup and put *99 in Dial Prefix (I have Vonage phone service). I did notice that in the Phone Setup Menu I could not get to the Modem Type box to select Local or Remote. It's grayed out.

I tested the connection and got Broadband and Phone OK. Next I tried to do a Call Out. I get a Connecting to Phone Line message and the green light on the Phonex lights up for about 10 seconds (green light indicates jack is in use) and then in another 10 seconds or so I get a Call Out Failure message. Last Connect still shows Unknown.

Called Dish and after about 5 min's got transferred to Advanced Tech Support. The tech I spoke to was very knowledgeable and was very familiar with the Phonex adaptor and customers who use Vonage. We did all the troubleshooting steps but we still could not get the receiver to successfully call in. The last thing she did was send a signal to "reauthorize the Smartcard." She told me to wait a couple of hours and try to Call Out again. No dice.

The good news is that she confirmed that IP Connect has been implemented at Dish and customers should be able to connect via Broadband. She was very clear about that. The bad news is now I have to call Dish again and tell them the results and they will refer me to ERT next because I might have a "bad receiver." I'm not sure was that means, but it doesn't sound good to me. Oh well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

While I can't say that guide information is being downloaded over the broadband connection. I can confirm that my 722 is reaching out to Dish Network... alot. I switched my DNS settings over to OpenDNS.com and made an account there. You have the ability to track the DNS requests for your network. I opened my account two days ago and I have over 5,000 DNS requests for dishnetwork.com and another server at refactor02.managed.contegix.com. Which I did a google search for an the one result was another DISH Network related forum post about the 622/722. These DNS requests can only be coming from my 722. I don't think any of my computers would be querying for E* site. Anyway, interesting none the less.


----------



## n4hhe (Mar 29, 2007)

I enabled logging on my router for the IP address it has assigned my 722 and find same as DustoMan. 372 outgoing connections originated from my 722 in the past couple of hours.

Had 18 outgoing connections in the first 10 minutes. Then I thought to run the diagnostics on the receiver and it claimed to see a broadband connection but failed to connect. Plugged in a phone line and it connected.

Am not impressed.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

palerider said:


> Yesterday I bit the bullet and bought a pair of Phonex PX 441/442 phone jacks (recommended by Dish) and installed a phone jack next to my receiver. I did a test with a phone to make sure I could dial out and receive calls. No problem. It works just fine. I went into Phone System Setup and put *99 in Dial Prefix (I have Vonage phone service). I did notice that in the Phone Setup Menu I could not get to the Modem Type box to select Local or Remote. It's grayed out.
> 
> I tested the connection and got Broadband and Phone OK. Next I tried to do a Call Out. I get a Connecting to Phone Line message and the green light on the Phonex lights up for about 10 seconds (green light indicates jack is in use) and then in another 10 seconds or so I get a Call Out Failure message. Last Connect still shows Unknown.
> 
> ...


 I tried the same thing with the Phonex wireless phone jacks that I bought from DISH . THey didn't work in the other room. I bought a RCA internet jack that can be used for phones as well, at Best Buy and it works. I had to cut down on the space between the phone and the jack. The directions suggested this as I had the jack for the phone on one end of the house and the wireless jack on the other. I moved it to a 2 rooms away and it worked. I have been able to connect everyday with the phone now using it on my other receiver. I have all 3 dvrs connected now to phone line and ethernet. I still believe that the ethernet is still not supported as a way to connect to dish yet , no matter what they say . THat is supposed to be enabeled by DISH to be used for both dish home and to call out using just ethernet and not phone line. I can connect to DISH to download logs by ethernet though. I have been able to do this on all 3 dvrs; two 622s & a 722.

I have discovered that the dish home application does not allow me to connect for adding programming or to view my bill anylonger using the phone line. It always shows unable to connect to DISH at this time. I have 2 receivers hooked directly to the phone line and the third with the Rca jack. I think that this must be a recent software induced problem. But I can connect to DISH using the phone line and the analysis button. It shows every day that they have received the information sent and it was a successful call out. It also shows in the counters menu when the last time I connected. THis application worked as of July. So since then we have had about 3 software updates and I have changed out all 3 receivers. I had to rma two of the older 622s due to hdmi failure and I bought a 722 . My bet is that the software that enabled the ethernet port broke something in the dish home application.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I have not been connected via phone since 4.41 came out. My last connect shows 08-27-07 so I would say phone home via the network is working for me.


----------

